# Touring Site in West Sussex



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Can anyone please give me a superb site in West Sussex (near the coast) for a touring week stopover with hardstanding and some facilities ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We are located near West Wittering which is just ouside of Chichester.

We highly reccomend Wickes Farm, a site we always recommend to our customers, and one where we also put our customers up for a night after the handover of their new vehicle.

http://www.wicksfarm.co.uk/

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

www.tawnytouringpark.co.uk
Birdham, which is between Wittering & Chichester. No facilities, but it does have hardstanding, & some pitches with electric, water & sewer.
Graeme


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

duds said:


> Can anyone please give me a superb site in West Sussex (near the coast) for a touring week stopover with hardstanding and some facilities ?


what do you mean by "some facilities"? Entertainments, or showers / loos?  Not much of sites with the former around, but good CC site at Bognor (can be a bit noisy with traffic), CCC at Graffham - super site in the woods, (good for touring on the downs), also CCC site at Southbourne (they call it Chcihester). There's the Ship & Anchor at Ford, right by the river Arun, pub on site, and also a site in LIttlehampton (can't think of the name...)


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Go to wicks farm do not pass go! do not collect £200


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brillopad said:


> Go to wicks farm do not pass go! do not collect £200


and they don't take tuggers! - only MH's and tents.
what would we do for entertainment if we couldn't watch the awning erection routine? :roll: 
But seriously, it's a nice spot - Wittering beach & east head are superb, and The Ship at Itchenor does good seafood - a bit remote though f you want to do any touring around The Downs.


----------

